# Lunatic Asylum Haunting yard Ideas?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

If you do a graveyard ... maybe do very basic headstones with just patient numbers on them. That always kinda freaked me out... The more basic/shoddy the better, maybe just two peaces of board nailed together like a cross with a number. 

Maybe a 'don't pick up hitchhikers' sign?

Maybe a news recording going as you walk up saying that 'escaped prisoners for whatever asylum are now eating each other in the woods...' or something... lol. 

I don't have a yard so I don't do yard haunts... those are just things that came to mind.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You should check out this thread from forum member "CreeeepyCathy". She worked on props for her asylum for two years.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-built-my-insane-asylum.html?highlight=asylum


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

Stochey said:


> If you do a graveyard ... maybe do very basic headstones with just patient numbers on them. That always kinda freaked me out... The more basic/shoddy the better, maybe just two peaces of board nailed together like a cross with a number.
> 
> Maybe a 'don't pick up hitchhikers' sign?
> 
> ...


Yeah! Good ones!! I like the stones ideas, i'll try to used them with my others 19 century-style headtones  
I didn't think about the guy sayin' that! PERFECT IDEA!! 
Thanks Stochey


----------



## OHS (Sep 8, 2013)

DaveintheGrave said:


> You should check out this thread from forum member "CreeeepyCathy". She worked on props for her asylum for two years.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-built-my-insane-asylum.html?highlight=asylum


Great! I'll check it! Thanks


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are some ideas:


----------

